# Long & Tall



## Gary Max (Jan 20, 2010)

fresh off the lathe today.
Box Elder with a Curl
the only finish is my Homebrew oil
Thought you folks might enjoy
Thanks


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking good!:good:


----------



## Noah (Jan 20, 2010)

Very very nice... I like turning containers, but haven't gotten that deep/tall yet...
Ed


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## arjudy (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice color.Looks great.  Todd


----------



## tim self (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the flaming box elder.  Nice job!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice Gary, have you figured a way to keep the red from fading? it sure has nice curl and a great finish.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful piece! I like working with B. Elder. Sure does make a nice piece. I have a wall hanging from a trade at another site i used to frequent made of Box Elder. It is my favorite piece.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 21, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Nice Gary, have you figured a way to keep the red from fading? it sure has nice curl and a great finish.


 

That's  easy--------Keep it out of the sun light.
If you think about it all wood will fade out if left in the sun. Yes box Elder will do it faster than other woods but they all will do the same thing.
Even at a show I keep them in a dark place.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Fred (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice turning. Ya done the Box Elder justice ... as is usual with all your work.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 21, 2010)

Wowie, zowie


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like you trapped a small owl in the left side of the vessel.  It's peering out wanting to escpape.....


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> That's easy--------Keep it out of the sun light.
> If you think about it all wood will fade out if left in the sun.


 
Bring them over here to Scotland, we do not get the sun very often just now!  :rain::wink:

Lovely piece of work Gary, keep em coming my friend! :good:


----------

